# Eat more avocados...



## Silent Rose (Mar 27, 2022)

To look younger. I am a huge advocate of eating avocados for looking younger and having healthier skin, hair and nails. This is one thing I have done over the past 10 to 15 years to attempt to maintain more healthier skin, stronger and fuller hair, and stronger nails. This along with a healthy overall lifestyle I hope to keep me youthful both with my look and my physical activity level as I get older. I also hope this lifestyle will promote a healthier brain as I age. 

Does anyone else eat avocados to promote healthier and younger skin?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Nope..everyone else seems to like avocados... I hate them, Yuck!! I 've always managed to look younger than my age without eating them ( that's me in my avatar taken just a couple of weeks ago)..age 67 in 2 weeks time.. I think I'll do without the avocados..


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 27, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> Does anyone else eat avocados to promote healthier and younger skin?


No, but I like avocados and I'd sure like to look younger...

So I will look into it, eating more avocados sounds like fun.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope..everyone else seems to like avocados... I hate them, Yuck!! I 've always managed to look younger than my age without eating them ( that's me in my avatar taken just a couple of weeks ago)..age 67 in 2 weeks time.. I think I'll do without the avocados..


67, get out of here. I thought you were around my age and one of the younger ones on here. You look great.

I also have been told I look much younger than my age of 50(just turned on February 22nd). Most say I look like I am either in my late 30's or 40. I don't know about the late 30's, I think that is pushing it a bit.   



Alligatorob said:


> No, but I like avocados and I'd sure like to look younger...
> 
> So I will look into it, eating more avocados sounds like fun.


Welp, it is suppose to help.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 27, 2022)

I've been on a new diet for the last few weeks.....lots of research.  Avocado is one of the healthiest foods you can eat..I eat about one a day.

Avocados are *a source of vitamins C, E, K, and B6, as well as riboflavin, niacin, folate, pantothenic acid, magnesium, and potassium*. They also provide lutein, beta carotene, and omega-3 fatty acids. Avocados contain high levels of healthy, beneficial fats, which can help a person feel fuller between meals.
12 health benefits of avocado - Medical News Today​https://www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2022)

Since we have a good supply of Haas avocados  from Mexico,  I do like to buy them for  snacks.  
Love their flavor.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 27, 2022)

You could not PAY ME to eat those things. JimB.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 27, 2022)

avocados and cilantro  -  Mother Nature's greatest palate-pleasing gifts to the universe...


----------



## Leann (Mar 27, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> You could not PAY ME to eat those things. JimB.


Same here. And I'm one of those folks who thinks cilantro tastes like soap. So it's a hard NO for both.


----------



## Jackie23 (Mar 27, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> avocados and cilantro  -  Mother Nature's greatest palate-pleasing gifts to the universe...


yes....with lime juice


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 27, 2022)

Leann said:


> Same here. And I'm one of those folks who thinks cilantro tastes like soap. So it's a hard NO for both.


I hate spinach as well. I do eat other green leafy foods. JimB.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope..everyone else seems to like avocados... I hate them, Yuck!! I 've always managed to look younger than my age without eating them ( that's me in my avatar taken just a couple of weeks ago)..age 67 in 2 weeks time.. I think I'll do without the avocados..


Ditto here.  I loathe the slimy things.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 27, 2022)

I was raised by my grandmother, she loved avocados ( there was a huge avocado tree in the backyard) that might have influenced her decision to buy the place! I hate avocados! I can handle guacamole, but I wouldn't make it.
I look at least 82, which I am.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> 67, get out of here. I thought you were around my age and one of the younger ones on here. You look great.
> 
> I also have been told I look much younger than my age of 50(just turned on February 22nd). Most say I look like I am either in my late 30's or 40. I don't know about the late 30's, I think that is pushing it a bit.
> 
> ...


yes I believe you, I've always been the same, always looked younger than my age... hated it when I was younger in my 20's  and 30's even.. and they wouldn't believe I was old enough for clubs and pubs ( we don't have ID cards here )... but it's a blessing when you're older...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

Leann said:


> Same here. And I'm one of those folks who thinks cilantro tastes like soap. So it's a hard NO for both.


Me too....


----------



## Gaer (Mar 27, 2022)

guacamole!


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I believe you, I've always been the same, always looked younger than my age... hated it when I was younger in my 20's  and 30's even.. and they wouldn't believe I was old enough for clubs and pubs ( we don't have ID cards here )... but it's a blessing when you're older...


I am the same as you. When I was younger I didn't like it one bit. My daughter if she was not so tall looks younger than the almost 17 years old she is and she also eats avocados like her mommy.  As I have aged I have loved it. When I turn 60 in 10 years if I look 45 to 50 I will be extremely happy. 


Gaer said:


> guacamole!


Guacamole and Chips are great.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 27, 2022)

I love avocados cold with French dressing.  Yes, the French dressing cancels out any health benefits from the avocado but frankly I don't care. 
I doubt it would matter because avocados in New Jersey are well over $1.00 each most times. 
A bit to rich for my blood.
Cilantro is in everything these days. I don't mind as long as I can't taste it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 27, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> Does anyone else eat avocados to promote healthier and younger skin?



I like avocados period. As I have said on SF before, I like veggie sandwiches and avocado is almost always between two slices of 100% whole wheat bread. 

Don't know about healthier and younger skin.

Fruits or vegetables?
"Avocados are *one of the few fruits (yes, technically they're a fruit, not a veggie*) that contain healthy unsaturated fats. These fats help lower undesirable LDL cholesterol when eaten in place of saturated fat."


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I believe you, I've always been the same, always looked younger than my age...


I'm 69 and pretty sure I don't look a day over 80...


----------



## win231 (Mar 27, 2022)

I eat half an avocado almost every day.  I never have a salad or a smoothie without at least one.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 27, 2022)

I don't eat avocados by themselves but I will eat them on any dish when they are offered in a restaurant or in guacamole.

Collagen Peptides are also supposedly good for the skin and joints.  I use 2 scoops of Vital Proteins Collagen Peptides in my coffee every morning.

I'm happy with how I look at 64, especially since I grew up in Florida and "baked" over the years, but I also believe a big part of it is genetics.  My mother still had beautiful skin and nice, plump cheeks when I took this pic.  She was 86.  (Excuse the food.)  Now if I could just figure out how to have that much hair!


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 27, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I don't eat avocados by themselves but I will eat them on any dish when they are offered in a restaurant or in guacamole.
> 
> Collagen Peptides are also supposedly good for the skin and joints.  I use 2 scoops of Vital Proteins Collagen Peptides in my coffee every morning.
> 
> ...


Your mom surely is beautiful and a very youthful 86 years old.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope..everyone else seems to like avocados... I hate them, Yuck!! I 've always managed to look younger than my age without eating them ( that's me in my avatar taken just a couple of weeks ago)..age 67 in 2 weeks time.. I think I'll do without the avocados..


You haven't lost the plumpness in your cheeks, that is what is keeping you looking youthful. One of the reasons why fat people suddenly look older when they lose weight.


----------



## Jules (Mar 27, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> New Jersey are well over $1.00 each most times.


I’m thrilled that Walmart has them for $1.47 right now.  Other stores are $2.50 or more for a medium sized avocado.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't like them. They're _kind of_ ok on a bacon, spinach and tomato sandwich...just a few very thin slices of it, though.

My dad used to eat half an avocado every evening with a dollop of mayonnaise on it.


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2022)

I eat them regularly because I like them, they have health benefits but I’ve not heard of them helping to make  you look younger, I’ll have to step up my intake !


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 28, 2022)

I eat them because I love them. I'll be 71 next month.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> You haven't lost the plumpness in your cheeks, that is what is keeping you looking youthful. One of the reasons why fat people suddenly look older when they lose weight.


that's true actually.., which is why altho' I need to lose weight I'm not going to...


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 28, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> You haven't lost the plumpness in your cheeks, that is what is keeping you looking youthful. One of the reasons why fat people suddenly look older when they lose weight.


Yep, I still have some of my "plumpness" from before losing weight, unfortunately it ain't in my face...


hollydolly said:


> altho' I need to lose weight I'm not going to...


You look good Holly, young and from the picture I don't see that you are much, if any, overweight.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's true actually.., which is why altho' I need to lose weight I'm not going to...


I think you look fantastic.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> I think you look fantastic.


well thank you for the compliment, I've taken a vote and we all say you can stay...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, I still have some of my "plumpness" from before losing weight, unfortunately it ain't in my face...
> 
> You look good Holly, young and from the picture I don't see that you are much, if any, overweight.


thanks AR, that's kind of you... and altho' my face doesn't show it too much..I definitely do need to lose weight. almost 2 years of barely any activity has taken it's toll, and I'm at least 14 pounds overweight...


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well thank you for the compliment, I've taken a vote and we all say you can stay...


Why thank you.  I honestly when looking at your photo would think you are more around my age and not in your upper 60's.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> Why thank you.  I honestly when looking at your photo would think you are more around my age and not in your upper 60's.


well  tbh with you the last 8 months have been a horrible time for me, so to get a nice compliment is just the thing to cheer me up..


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well  tbh with you the last 8 months have been a horrible time for me, so to get a nice compliment is just the thing to cheer me up..


I am so sorry that the last 8 months have been horrible for you. I will make sure I try and cheer you up everyday or at least put a little smile on your face with something. I don't like people to feel horrible.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't really care for avocado.  I stopped buying them because I was not eating them and they'd get all yucky.  I think the only way I would eat avocado is in guacamole and even then I'll eat it once or twice a year.  I have become a picky eater as I age.  Don't know why.  

As my 2 year old g-niece will say, "it's disgusting".   OMG, she is so funny.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

Silent Rose said:


> I am so sorry that the last 8 months have been horrible for you. I will make sure I try and cheer you up everyday or at least put a little smile on your face with something. I don't like people to feel horrible.


bless you, that's a lovely thing to say, you don't have to do that , but thank you for the thought..


----------



## Jules (Mar 28, 2022)

There have been reports that the maximum daily recommended quantity per day is 1/2 an avocado.  It’s a good fat, yet there can be too much of a good thing.  

Avocados are my go-to lazy sandwich for my husband’s lunch.  Good whole grain bread, 1/2 sliced avocado and he adds a little salt.  If he likes it, I’ll keep serving it.  I did say I’m lazy.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> There have been reports that the maximum daily recommended quantity per day is 1/2 an avocado.  It’s a good fat, yet there can be too much of a good thing.
> 
> Avocados are my go-to lazy sandwich for my husband’s lunch.  Good whole grain bread, 1/2 sliced avocado and he adds a little salt.  If he likes it, I’ll keep serving it.  I did say I’m lazy.


I don't think I would ever eat multiple avocados unless it was with guacamole. If I am going to have it on a sandwich it is usually a 1/2 or at max a full avocado.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

I understand that you have to be very careful to wash the outside thoroughly, as it is only the flesh which is safe to eat. The skin and seed are toxic.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I've been on a new diet for the last few weeks.....lots of research.  Avocado is one of the healthiest foods you can eat..I eat about one a day.
> 
> Avocados are *a source of vitamins C, E, K, and B6, as well as riboflavin, niacin, folate, pantothenic acid, magnesium, and potassium*. They also provide lutein, beta carotene, and omega-3 fatty acids. Avocados contain high levels of healthy, beneficial fats, which can help a person feel fuller between meals.


Healthy AND delicious...what's not to love!   Sprinkle a bit of Himalayan pink salt or Cayenne powder on them for added flavor!


Alligatorob said:


> I'm 69 and pretty sure I don't look a day over 80...


Lol, same here, must be the weight loss _thing_....that's OK, I'm so done with being over-weight.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Me too....


Can't tolerate the taste of cilantro; tastes like Head & Shoulders shampoo.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I don't eat avocados by themselves but I will eat them on any dish when they are offered in a restaurant or in guacamole.
> 
> Collagen Peptides are also supposedly good for the skin and joints.  I use 2 scoops of Vital Proteins Collagen Peptides in my coffee every morning.
> 
> ...


Lovely lady.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

This avocado thread has made me laugh all day; probably because I don't like them.  It might be the texture and of course, the taste. 

This is how close I'll get to an avocado....  lol  A stuffed pillow.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> thanks AR, that's kind of you... and altho' my face doesn't show it too much..I definitely do need to lose weight. almost 2 years of barely any activity has taken it's toll, and I'm at least 14 pounds overweight...


Not being kind, just factual, you appear quite a delightful young lady.  And in the avatar picture you used before more of your whole body appeared.  

As someone who has lost and gained 100s of pounds I understand how you feel.  I feel the same now, if I could lose 10 or 15 pounds I think I'd be happier.  But I also know a stone one way or the other makes less difference than we think.

I am sure you are fine where you are, but if you would feel more comfortable losing some weight I'd say go for it!  Not that my opinion matters much... only yours does.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> There have been reports that the maximum daily recommended quantity per day is 1/2 an avocado.  It’s a good fat, yet there can be too much of a good thing.
> 
> Avocados are my go-to lazy sandwich for my husband’s lunch.  Good whole grain bread, 1/2 sliced avocado and he adds a little salt.  If he likes it, I’ll keep serving it.  I did say I’m lazy.


This reminded me of an ex boss of mine.  I'd ask her what she cooked for supper and she'd answer me with the same thing.  An egg sandwich. One fried egg between two pieces of bread.  Felt sorry for her hubby.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope..everyone else seems to like avocados... I hate them, Yuck!! I 've always managed to look younger than my age without eating them ( that's me in my avatar taken just a couple of weeks ago)..age 67 in 2 weeks time.. I think I'll do without the avocados..


The government of Mexico would like to have a word or two with you....


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 28, 2022)

I love avocados.  I never had them growing up.  The first time I had one was in 1980, when I was in the Bay Area.  I love a good guacamole.

Because I have blood sugar issues, I did find out that avocados are excellent for people with blood sugar issues.

Mayo Clinic on health benefits of avocados...

https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/...minute-avocado-gets-an-a-for-health-benefits/


----------



## Jules (Mar 28, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> This reminded me of an ex boss of mine.  I'd ask her what she cooked for supper and she'd answer me with the same thing.  An egg sandwich. One fried egg between two pieces of bread.  Felt sorry for her hubby.


Except that my husband is really happy with this plain sandwich. 

A fried egg sandwich for supper wouldn’t be a balanced meal.  That won’t happen in my house.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> Except that my husband is really happy with this plain sandwich.
> 
> A fried egg sandwich for supper wouldn’t be a balanced meal.  That won’t happen in my house.


Your post reminded me of Joyce E., R.N. ~ nothing more.  That poor man was thin as a rail.  Hubby loves ham/cheese sandwiches; no lettuce or tomato.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 30, 2022)

My wife and I like avocados....we usually split one 3 or 4 nights a week at suppertime.  However, we were up in the city for a couple of days, and on the way back home, last night, we stopped at one of the huge grocery stores up there, and noticed they had avocados, On Sale, at 2 for $5....are they kidding??? 

We've been paying about 90 cents for one, locally, and when we make our weekly grocery run this Friday, if they have raised their prices by over 100%, we will pass.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 2, 2022)

I love avocados, but I can see why some people might not like them. I think that an avocado is one of those foods that people either love or they hate…. No in between, for the most part, at least. 
The thing about an avocado (just like a pear), it must be perfectly ripe, and not too green or too overripe, or they taste awful; so if you do not know how to choose a perfectly ripe one, you are apt to have a bad avocado experience. 
The ones in the store are usually green and very hard, and the few that are not might often be soft and mushy. The green ones are very bitter, and the mushy ones just plain don’t look or taste very good, and are ugly with brown spots. 

The perfect avocado should be a pretty shade of greenish color with just a touch of yellow, and the skin should make a dent if you gently push on it.  The green ones from the store will get ripe if left out on the counter, and then you check them each day until they start to feel just a little soft.  If you keep them in the refrigerator, they stay hard. 
I often buy the bag with 4-5 avocados in it, and then put them out one at a time to ripen and eat.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 2, 2022)

I love guacamole and put frozen avocado cubes (get them at Kroger) in smoothies.  You can't tell they're in smoothies so those of you who don't care for them can sneak them in that way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2022)

My son is an avocado fanatic! He even did a series of posts on FB about eating avocados. He got me into them...somewhat. He eats them often and plain with a little seasoning. I don't have them nearly as much and prefer mine stuffed with tuna salad or as guacamole dip. They are a very healthy food.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2022)

I mentioned in an earlier post about the ridiculous price for avocados a few days ago when we were in the city....On Sale 2 for $5.  We made a Walmart run yesterday, and they were 97 cents there....we bought a half dozen.


----------



## Medusa (Apr 2, 2022)

Avocados can work as a replacement fat in baking as well, which is nice for those of us on strict diets.


----------



## Lara (Apr 2, 2022)

I went over to my High School boyfriend's house (my 1st luv) and his mother asked me if I wanted her to make me the same thing she always made Tom. I said sure. She set a plate in front of me that had half an avocado with Heinz ketchup filling up the hole.

I paused but they both kept raving about it. As a rule, I don't like ketchup...but do you know, about every 3 years or so I get a hankering for that...maybe for old time sake...but I always enjoyed it for the moment.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Nope..everyone else seems to like avocados... I hate them, Yuck!! I 've always managed to look younger than my age without eating them ( that's me in my avatar taken just a couple of weeks ago)..age 67 in 2 weeks time.. I think I'll do without the avocados..


You're not alone...don't like the texture or the taste - can manage to get down a few chips full of guacamole, though.  There are many healthy foods, so you don't have to choke down something you can't stand...lol.


----------



## Jules (Apr 3, 2022)

It’s surprising how many people here don’t like avocados, especially some of you people in the south.  They’re pricy and not always the greatest quality in Canada.  Somehow this is feeling out of balance.  Next thing you’re going to tell me is that you don’t like Margaritas either.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 3, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I don't eat avocados by themselves but I will eat them on any dish when they are offered in a restaurant or in guacamole.
> 
> Collagen Peptides are also supposedly good for the skin and joints.  I use 2 scoops of Vital Proteins Collagen Peptides in my coffee every morning.
> 
> ...


Your mom was beautiful ! My mom had smooth, pretty skin when she passed at 97. 
@Leann I don't like cilantro either. To me it tastes bitter.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 3, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> This avocado thread has made me laugh all day; probably because I don't like them.  It might be the texture and of course, the taste.
> 
> This is how close I'll get to an avocado....  lol  A stuffed pillow.
> 
> View attachment 215061


That is so cute Pam. If we had room to give it a home, I'd order one for my son.


----------



## Medusa (Apr 3, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Your mom was beautiful ! My mom had smooth, pretty skin when she passed at 97.
> @Leann I don't like cilantro either. To me it tastes bitter.


I loved cilantro until we moved to the eastcoast where I encountered "skink" bugs.  Cilantro tastes like stinkbugs to me now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2022)

My son buys avocados all the time and brings one for me when he gets his. Recently I discovered I like them even better when I stuff them with egg salad rather than tuna salad.  I also get very good blood sugar readings when I eat that meal, so I asked him to bring me two each time. He does a way better job of picking good ones and allowing them to ripen (in a paper bag) so they are just right.


----------



## JustBonee (May 8, 2022)

They are a good snack for me  ...   I like/eat avocados often,  but have to watch the calorie count.


----------



## Lewkat (May 8, 2022)

Ugh, I loathe avocados.


----------



## dobielvr (May 8, 2022)

I love avocados.
I've really been in to avocado toast lately.


----------



## dseag2 (May 8, 2022)

I ordered a Zen Bowl this morning at Chop Shop and asked them to include avocados.  Yum!

https://order.originalchopshop.com/menu/lakewood/products/17496328


----------



## IKE (May 8, 2022)

Never have eaten avacados or artichokes either for that matter.......just never have had the desire to try them for some reason.


----------



## win231 (May 8, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> They are a good snack for me  ...   I like/eat avocados often,  but have to watch the calorie count.


Actually, you don't.  A weight issue comes from _processed carbohydrates_ - not high fat foods.  Processed carbs are found in foods with a long list of ingredients - chips, bread, cookies, pasta, etc. along with foods high in _processed_ sugar (not the sugar in fruit.)  Food that's _made_ in a plant, rather than _coming from_ a plant.
The fat in avocado & nuts is mostly unsaturated (remains liquid at room temperature) & keeps arteries clear.


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> The fat in avocado & nuts is mostly unsaturated (remains liquid at room temperature) & keeps arteries clear.



Good to know!


----------



## Packerjohn (May 9, 2022)

Last week I finished reading a book about how to maintain a healthy heart by the good doctors from the Mayo Clinic in the USA.  Basically, they said that you can never eat too much fruit and vegetables.  So if you love avocados, like I do, eat all you want.

The same book says keep far away from too much salt, sugars and red meat.  You have been warned!


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2022)

Lara said:


> As a rule, I don't like ketchup...but do you know, about every 3 years or so I get a hankering for that...maybe for old time sake...but I always enjoyed it for the moment.


I don't like ketchup but every other decade I get a _hankering_ ()for butter milk. I get a pint, drink about 1/2 a cup and give the rest to my wife to make biscuits with.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2022)

My son recently bought avocado oil for cooking. I like it better than olive oil, which I don't like the smell of so took me years to start using it and not often at that. He said the price is comparable to olive oil.


----------

